# Scratch built nurgle daemons!



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Im planning my first 40K army, Daemons. I intend to buy as few models as possible and make the majority myself. I have started on 8 plague bearers, a flamer, 5 nurgling bases and a great unclean one (below). I plan to make epidimius, a herald on juggernaught (a clawed nurgle daemon on a bloated boar) and more plaguebearers. Im using dire wolves as flesh hounds, and carrion as screamers. I might also make a pair of beasts of nurgle. Heres a WIP pic of my Greater Daemon, alot needs doing to him yet. :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. That is an ambitious project you have there. GD looks good but we need more pics.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As a devoted follower of Father Nurgle, a few things occur to me... 

• Using a cocktail stick section for teeth is fine, but they all have a slightly blunted tip at the same point. It might not look like much now, but that's the sort of thing that's going to really stand out in a finished & painted model; I'd strongly suggest either filing or sandpapering the tips of at least some of those teeth to an actual point, and also using a scalpel to striate and score the tips of others. That way some will look worn, as though they've been gnawing on things, and you won't have all the teeth looking as though they've had the ends filed off at the same point. Also, real spiky teeth are never straight (Google some pictures of anglerfish to see what I mean); try to bend them a little, give them some curvature so they look more realistic.

• You could also add some smaller teeth made out of green stuff between the wooden ones, so there's a stronger impression of a line of teeth making up an actual jawline.

• You might consider making the 'tongue' flatter in cross-section, more like an actual tongue; at the moment it looks a bit too tentacle-y (purely IMHO, of course). The way the wire bends is fine for a tongue, just try to make sure it has a 'grain' that runs along the tongue so it's obviously a separate piece of tissue extending out to the model's right; I usually do that sort of thing by using the back edge of a scalpel blade to make very, very fine lines running along the length of a piece of flesh.

• The innermost jawline - the nearest one to the centre of the mouth, where the tongue originates - seems to be only empty sockets. I'd suggest adding at least some teeth in there to reinforce the visual of concentric mouths - were you using the drawing of the GUO from the old 'Hordes Of Chaos' book as inspiration for this?

All that said, he's already looking fairly nifty; I look forward to seeing the finished monstrosity


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Thankyou very much to both of you, im particularly pleased iv caught your eye svartmetall, as a big nurgle fan! I have in fact thought about almost all the points you have made for improvements, but was yet to find better solutions so big thankyou ill sort those teeth tomorrow night. The inner-jaw sockets will be filled with small teeth soon, and the tongue will be more like another set of jaws on tentacle, similiar to the chaos spawn in the old beasts of chaos book. More pcs will come soon, shots from allrund aswell as close ups on details. Again thankyou to both of you so far


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Plague father, flamer, plague bearers and nurglings WIP*

Just few more pics of the early stages of some of my units, aswell as slow progress on the geat unclean one  Hope hes looking better. And you can now see alot more of him. I do have a clear picture in my head of the outcme of alot of these models, but any extra ideas and suggestions are more than welcome. :victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some fantastic and clearly unique looking deamons you're working on there! Have some rep for some great sculpting, miles beyond my own sculpting talents (if you could even call them talents in my case...).

Keep up the great work, can't wait to see a whole army of these.Though I agree with svartmetall about the Greater Deamons teeth.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I think i will ifat sculpt the teeth fromgreen stuff, but will be one of the later things i do because im not too confidnt with tinyteeth yet :L  Glad you guys like my stuff so far! And thanks for the Rep


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice work monkey.
the four little one's on the base look like the slug things out of trapdoor or whatever it was called.
"Don't you open that trapdoor, your a fool if you dare"


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Nurgle Flesh Hounds*

Here are 2 of my 10 Nurgle flesh hounds. The other 8 will be finished soon!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

These look great. A lot better than I could do.

+ rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

did you scratch build the flesh hounds?!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Some really good work so far, i'm looking forward to see how you progres with the army. +rep


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Unfortunately, no..*



stuff said:


> did you scratch build the flesh hounds?!


Unfotnnately not haha, i like the fait you had in me though . And, i will eveualy try to sculpt a count as karanak to match them  
Those are infact VC dire wolves.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Nurgle bray shaman.*

Ok, hes not from my daemons, but i thought you all might be interested . 
Hes from my beastmen army (wich has slowed to a stoprcetly..). 
Hope you like him!:victory:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

wow the little one eyed things are brilliant, would i be right in saying they are nurglings.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Indeedy*



warsmith7752 said:


> wow the little one eyed things are brilliant, would i be right in saying they are nurglings.


They are indeedy  glad you like them, im started to devope them last night (tonight?).


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

This looks great, +rep


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*The tally man and his minions.*

This is a WIP of my Epidemius. Also, some close ups of the progressing nurglings. These little blobs are my favourites so far


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the Nurgling base. Good GSing skills.

The flesh(less) hounds are painted well so make me look forward to seeing your GS work painted.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

This blog is awesome. Great sculpting work, I can't wait to see them painted.

Skar


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

i love your work and the nurglings are my favorite right now i like the one thats part of epidermuses base that looks like its smileing

+rep


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Soul grinder?*

I intend to add a soulgrinder to my list at some point in the future. But, i want him to stand apart fom the rest, as most soulgrinders iv seen have looked much the same. Im thinking about converting mine to look like a dragon ogre. Im wandering weather it would work with a soulgrinder or defiler kit, so mounted on four legs and a long tail modelled from the parts of the remaining two.

Oh, and ill be posting pics of the GUO, screamers and nurgling on!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*GUO, Epidemius, Daemon princes, screamers and bloodletters!*

More progress shots of my daemons  The Great unclean one has the start of a head. The horns are still basic, and he will soon have a thicker neck and a beard. The army is keeping a nurgle theme, but iv also decided to use the start of my fantasy beastmen army. The Gors make gret bloodletters, as they are bestial and khorne like, but dont drift too far from the rest of the army. They match my GUO rather well. Instead of buying carrion, i have begun to make three of my own. I can make them more nurglish and i currently have no money but alot of greenstuff . Im moddeling them to drop nurglings to repesent the screamers explosive attack. The most complete carrion has a burst nurgling on its base. Epidemius's chair is slowly getting there, and i have added two daemon princes to the army. They were WIPs of a gorgon, and a slaaneshy doombull for my beastmen. I now intend to give them both 
40k ish features like guns and power armour. I have also dug up some more
40mm bases so im now having 6 nurgling bases. Hope you guys like what youv seen so far!:biggrin:
Ohh, and i hope the getnclean ones teeth are an improvement!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive sculpting; I particularly like the bottom half of the Great Unclean One.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's awesome love the nurglings, they look amazing! Like the carrion and the exploded one too!


----------

